# Regular Season Game 58 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(35-22)/(28-28)*

When/Where:
*Friday, March 2, 9:30 p.m.*
*Pepsi Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Howard / Mutombo*














































*Iverson / Diawara / Anthony / Nenê / Camby*



*PREVIEW

When Yao Ming went down with a broken leg, the Houston Rockets didn't appear to miss him much. Given their recent play, though, they probably can't wait for him to return.

With Yao still sidelined, the Rockets will have to find another answer as they look to get back on track when they visit the Denver Nuggets on Friday night trying to avoid a season high-tying third loss in a row.

Yao suffered a broken tibia in an on-court collision during a loss to the Los Angeles Clippers on Dec. 23. Houston (35-22) responded by going 17-7, but have stumbled since while losing four of its last six including a 106-90 loss to Toronto on Wednesday.

The Rockets - who lead the lead in field goal percentage defense at 42.4 percent - allowed Toronto to shoot 57.1 percent, a season high for an opponent. Houston gives up an average of 90.8 points per game, but has allowed more than 100 points in four of their last seven contests.

"I think we just have to recommit ourselves for the remainder of the season," Rockets swingman Tracy McGrady said Wednesday. "I think we have kind of got away from doing what makes us good. We're not rebounding, we're not defending. We're not doing the little things that make us a good team."

McGrady returned to the Rockets lineup Wednesday after missing Monday's 77-72 loss to Boston with flu-like symptoms. He had 22 points, six rebounds and five assists against the Raptors, and is averaging 30.0 points, 5.3 rebounds and 6.0 assists over his last six games.

Despite McGrady's strong play, the Rockets were inconsistent in February going 6-6 after a 10-4 record in January.

"We want to play better," forward Shane Battier said. "We know that if we want to do anything this season, we can't have stretches like this. Everyone goes through them but the good teams come out of them a lot quicker."

The Rockets will try to break out of their funk against a potent Denver offense that ranks second in the league in scoring at 105.1 points per game.

But the Nuggets (28-28) have had their own struggles recently, losing four in a row Feb. 14-24. Denver, though, has won back-to-back games to climb back to .500.

The Nuggets got 34 points, seven assists and five steals from Allen Iverson in a 111-101 win over Orlando on Wednesday.

In five games since returning from a sprained right ankle that sidelined him for eight of Denver's nine games Jan. 31-Feb. 14, Iverson is averaging 25.4 points, 6.0 assists, 4.0 rebounds and 2.4 steals.

"My ankle isn't 100 percent yet, but it's a lot better than it has been, and it's feeling better and better every game," Iverson said after the win.

Denver overcame a 13-point fourth-quarter deficit in a 121-113 overtime win in Houston when these teams last met Jan. 20. Despite playing without Anthony, the Nuggets scored 20 of the game's final 25 points to even the season series at one game each.

That snapped Houston's three-game win streak in the series. The Rockets have won five of their last eight meetings with the Nuggets, including two in a row in Denver. *

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

"Rockets guard/forward Bonzi Wells missed Thursday's practice with a sore right foot. He was called day-to-day and is questionable to play tonight.

After scoring a season-high 27 points against the Celtics on Monday, he had seven on Wednesday against the Raptors, making three of seven shots and limping markedly on several possessions."


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on People!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

must win, we can't lose 3 in a role. Rafer better do a damn good job guarding AI.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets are really testing my patients this month! I know longer know if we will win or not anymore. I will watch as usual, but posting about these poor performances is getting old, quick! Go Rockets!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Beat'em, period


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

CMON NUGGETs !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo, we got one rich Nuggets fellow in the house. I look forward to this evening's game. Rockets please take this game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We should have thios but its starting to get scary the teams we are losing to.
I mean Atlanta Boston?????????

Raptors Hornets Mavericks is understandableish


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> We should have thios but its starting to get scary the teams we are losing to.
> I mean Atlanta Boston?????????
> 
> Raptors Hornets Mavericks is understandableish


You can usually tell if they will win by the end of the first quarter by the defense and the shooting on offense. If they rebound and close out and shoot a decent clip, and are up like 27 to 18 they win easily. If not they its anyone's guess. That's a score telling you that they defended, rebounded, and scored, and didn't TO it like 5 times.

One telling stat, did we hit our 3s, namely Luther/Rafer/Shane if they don't hit, we lose, plain and simple. We'll see...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

debarge said:


> You can usually tell if they will win by the end of the first quarter by the defense and the shooting on offense. If they rebound and close out and shoot a decent clip, and are up like 27 to 18 they win easily. If not they its anyone's guess. That's a score telling you that they defended, rebounded, and scored, and didn't TO it like 5 times.
> 
> One telling stat, did we hit our 3s, namely Luther/Rafer/Shane if they don't hit, we lose, plain and simple. We'll see...


Are you saying I should just watch the 1st Q and then leave??
Esp considering our 4th Q meltdowns??????????


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Finally I get to watch a Rockets game. Thank you, ESPN.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Head with the long 3! 33-23 Hou


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

35-26 Rockets at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac with 11 straight points for the rockets


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Deke already with 11 rebs, and he makes both FTs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good so far. I hope the Rockets keeps it up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to break away its been around 10 points for a while now


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> We need to break away its been around 10 points for a while now


tmacs in foul trouble, just be glad if we score at all


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

60-55 Rockets at the half.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice little burst by the Nuggets to get to only 5 behind.

Didnt realise TMAC had 3 PFs...............

We need him though without him we cant win vs Anthony Iverson Camby.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Melo with the missed dunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

76-63 Rockets


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets by 18 going to the final qtr.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn here come the Nuggets whats with out 4th Qs..................


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

:lol: did anyone see Head scram when Camby went for that layup(the one Hayes took the charge for)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac with the crazy layup!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Holy ****, 22 rebs!:yay: :worthy: :cheers: :worthy: :yay:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke is the MAN


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win.

Damn wonder why bbb.net shut down for a while.

TMAC has to lead the way the Spurs is a big game. They are 4 games ahead of us if we win this we are challenging for the 3rd and 4th best record. We lose and we are up against the Lakers for 5th.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> Good win.
> 
> Damn wonder why bbb.net shut down for a while.
> 
> TMAC has to lead the way the Spurs is a big game. They are 4 games ahead of us if we win this we are challenging for the 3rd and 4th best record. We lose and we are up against the Lakers for 5th.


it's possible Yao will come back on the Spurs game:biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yay


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

With Deke exhausted after tonight's game, we ABSOLUTELY need Yao for the Spurs showdown if we hope to have any chance of winning. C'mon Yao, unleash the eye of the Tiger!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> :lol: did anyone see Head scram when Camby went for that layup(the one Hayes took the charge for)


Yes, I did. I said the same thing. LUTHER you fraidycat! Stand Up like Shane, Juwan, and Chuck and Take a Charge to the Nuts:biggrin: he tried to make it look good, but ran like SNAGGLEPUSS on the Najera-drive when he went in for a layup...

_"EXIT, STAGE RIGHT EVEN"_:lol: Luther as Snagglepuss


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Man, I caught the hightlights on sportscenter this morning! They showed the Lakers (non-defensive) highlights 1st, but I see Tmac took it w/ some BIG help from MT. (22rb wow!).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Head and Battier were crucial in the game today especially Head on offence. carrying the team when Tmac was out with the foul trouble or not taking the shots


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Van Gundy shouldn't have waited so long to take out the starters. We were up by something like 18 with about 3:30 left, and we had a game the next day, yet he wouldn't rest anyone.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Remember what happened with Philly? We gave up 20 points, when we played with the reserves...

Good win.


----------

